# Pcola pier



## Kjswamp (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone have a report on Pensacola pier?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

No one will tell you because no one will report. They don't want the pier "crowded" haha


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

I was out there walking with the family last Saturday after lunch and saw a nice cobia, couple pomps caught on the first sandbar and a bunch of Spanish caught at the end of the pier.


----------



## Kjswamp (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

To be honest from what I have heard and seen in the past month it would be worth your while to just make a 30 minute drive easy and go to Navarre pier. People are nicer and there have been more fish in one day there than pcola has seen in a week.


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

3 kings landed between 7am to 1pm, 2 medium spanish and 2 hardtails. Dunno whats going on in shallows.


----------



## Kjswamp (Apr 24, 2016)

I haven't been to Navarre in a while. Might check it out.


----------



## Kjswamp (Apr 24, 2016)

Traxxx said:


> 3 kings landed between 7am to 1pm, 2 medium spanish and 2 hardtails. Dunno whats going on in shallows.


Thanks for the update traxx.


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

I seen 2 Cobia were landed there the other day. They haven't been getting many kings, though.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

This morning was Flipper....he wouldn't leave....even ate some tiny cigs.


----------



## Kjswamp (Apr 24, 2016)

Some nice Spanish are showing up lately. Ended up with four total.


----------



## jcollins012 (Jul 22, 2011)

I went to Navarre pier yesterday morning and there was a ton of Spanish everywhere, I got 4 myself, there was also Sheepshead all over but they werent biting, I took my son to Pcola Pier yesterday (5/8) afternoon and there was nothing.. I saw a couple guys pull up a catfish each, but that was it.


----------

